# Battery to Battery charger



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Can I Use a battery to battery charger with gel batteries, before anyone say don't buy gel, there already fitted to my new van. If I fit the charger is it just connected between the habitation and vehicle battery or do I have to disconnect the existing split charge system first.

Wobby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes. It fits either in place of, or in tandem with, the split-charge relay.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

DAB is correct as always, you just set the B2B to suit the battery type. You can download Sterlings data sheet and fitting instructions. The B2B is excellent but make sure the wiring is up to the job, the chappie fitting mine had clearly not read the info and was going to use wiring which was far too light, Alan.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thats for the replies, In preference I would like to have it working in tandem as this would be an easier setup is there any downside to that.
I have a battery master, fitted by Vanbitz will this make any difference.

Regards Wobby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Not as far as I know Wobby, Alan.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

wobby said:


> Can I Use a battery to battery charger with gel batteries, before anyone say don't buy gel, there already fitted to my new van. If I fit the charger is it just connected between the habitation and vehicle battery or do I have to disconnect the existing split charge system first.
> 
> Wobby


I have a 'thing' about connecting the output of the B2B to the rest of the electrics of the MH, both base vehicle and habitation due to the heigh (up to 14.8v) voltage output achieved during one of its charging phases.
FWIW when I installed mine I fitted a 'normally closed' relay in the cable leading from the leisure batteries to and the original power management kit, it takes its signal current from the habitation side of the split charge relay and goes 'open' when the split charge relay sends power to the habitation side of things. 
This ensures that the B2B and habitation batteries are isolated during charging and the power through the split charge relay takes care of the 12 v requirements of the habitation side, fridge, lighting, water pumping, etc.


----------

